# Wie holt man aus einem Seitenquelltext Informationen?



## Martin951995 (26. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin hier und in java ein neuling und hätte mal eine Frage:
Ich habe mir Url geholt und erstmal in der Konsole ausgeben lasse.
Nun will ich einzelne Teile heraus holen und sie in einer Frame wiedergeben.
das wird in meiner Konsole ausgegeben (rot sind die infos, die ich haben will):



> [B
> ...
> <th>&nbsp;</th>
> <th class="center">Rang</th>
> ...


        ...
schon mal Danke im voraus

mfg 

Martin


----------



## RoCMe (27. September 2010)

Hallo!

Du kannst den HTML Code als XML Struktur interpretieren. So bekommst du z.B. mit tagsoup einen SAX Parser für die Seite. Anschließend kannst du z.B. mit XPath Ausdrücken nach den gesuchten Informationen fahnden...

Gruß,

RoCMe


----------



## Martin951995 (27. September 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!
Sorry, aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!
Ich glaube, dass ich garkeine HTML habe (das ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet! kann sein, dass ich mich irre!)
link: http://httv.click-tt.de/cgi-bin/Web...groupPage?championship=K42+10/11&group=139232

Gruß Martin


----------



## Akeshihiro (27. September 2010)

Der Code, den du im ersten Poste gepostet hast, ist HTML und HTML ist eine Sprache, die auf XML basiert. Insofern hat RoCMe recht, du kannst den Code einfach als XML verarbeiten. Das kannst du mit Bordmitteln machen oder dir eine Lib laden, mit der das Arbeiten etwas erleichtert wird, z.B. mit JDom. Tutorials gibts im Netz mehr als genug ^^


----------



## Martin951995 (28. September 2010)

ok! danke!


----------



## sebastianb (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich hoffe die Antwort kommt nicht zu spät 

http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/inde.../src/org/eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet308.java

http://www.eclipse.org/swt/snippets/

Gruß Sebastian


----------

